# Connaître le firmware installé sur son mac



## ccciolll (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

dans mactracker, ils indiquent le dernier firmware connu pour le mac qu'on a (à condition de retrouver son mac dans la liste, ce qui est une autre paire de manches !).

Je me dis que je pourrais peut-être mettre ça à jour si besoin, mais je ne sais pas comment connaître le firmware actuel de mon mac.

J'ai lu dans le forum qu'il fallait utiliser "system profiler" pour ça, mais je ne trouve pas system profiler sur mon mac.

Comment procéder ?


----------



## Invité (13 Décembre 2009)

Menu pomme/a propos de ce mac/plus d'infos/matériel, ça c'est pour OsX
Menu pomme/ISA/Informations de production, ça c'est pour Os9


----------



## ccciolll (13 Décembre 2009)

AAAh

Ben c'est *Informations Système Apple* alors !
Faut l'appeler par son nom !

"System Profiler", non mais j'vous jure&#8230;

Mais justement, avant de venir poser la question, j'y étais allé et ça n'apparaît pas.


----------



## Invité (13 Décembre 2009)

Chez GG


----------



## ccciolll (13 Décembre 2009)

OK ! Merci !

Donc la mienne est actuellement la 5.1.8f7 (Version de la ROM de démarrage).

Bon, sur le site Apple, ils donnent 5.1.5f2 pour les G5.

Faut que je mette ça au clair. C'est pas net que j'aie un firmware supérieur à ce que je devrais

Par contre, dans mactracker, ils en proposent des différents selon le G5.

Me revoilà perdu.

Dites, à propos de mactracker et ISA (j'ai compris que c'est le diminutif de Informations système apple, il me faut un temps). Je ne sais pas lequel dit juste (ça mériterait peut-être une autre discussion ?).

ISA dit
Modèle PowerMac7.3
Type de processeur PowerPC G5 2.2

et dans macTracker
le proc 2.2 correspond au PM7.2, le modèle PM7.3 ayant un proc 970fx
de même au niveau specifications exactes, c'est pas clair. j'ai un mono 1,8 mais ça ne colle pas avec les variantes possible du P7.3.
En outre, Pascal 77, dans une autre discussion, à partir de mon N° de série, me dit que mon mac pourrait bien être le PM9.1 dans macTracker.
Ça c'est pour l'autre paire de manches annoncée en début de discussion.
.


----------



## Invité (13 Décembre 2009)

Il semblerait (d'après le manuel des G5) qu'il y ait 3 modèles à 1,8GHz, 1 mono et deux bi  :


----------

